# Passer mise à jour App store iPhone



## colossus928 (27 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,

alors voilà, j'ai un soucis.
j'ai une application, que j'aimerai garder en la version que j'ai actuellement.
en effet, l'éditeur l'a mise à jour, donc j'ai une pastille sur l'appstore et je ne peux pas mettre à jour toutes les appli d'un seul coup.

je dois faire les mises à jour une par une.

j'aurai aimé passer la mise de cette appli.
en tout cas ne plus voir la demande de mise à jour.

des idées ? existe-t-il un moyen ?

merci d'avance pour vos futures réponses  .


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Juillet 2011)

A ma connaissance ces pas possible, donc faire t'est MàJ une par une.
Il y a une solution pour plus voir les notification (les pastille rouge sur les App), a condition d'être jailbreaké.
Ce tweek enlève toutes les pastille par contre, malheureusement je ne me rappel plus du nom...


----------



## irishboy (4 Août 2011)

Comme pour tout problème, il y a ... le jailbreak.

Si tu as un appareil jailbreaké tu peux utiliser un tweak qui se nomme Update Hider. Ce tweak est relativement simple d'utilisation puisque tu as juste a faire glisser ton doigts sur l'application que tu ne veux pas mettre à jour ( comme supprimer un mail) et choisir supprimer et la mise à jour n'apparait plus.

Si ton appareil n'est pas jailbreaké tu n'as pas le choix tu devras faire tes mises à jour une par une.

Ca te convient ?


----------

